
Employers Can’t Retrain the U.S. by Themselves - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-08-14/employers-can-t-retrain-the-u-s-workforce-by-themselves
======
esotericn
I often wonder if there's a sort of bad feedback loop that prevents this from
happening.

It's increasingly becoming too expensive to employ people who aren't on top of
their game.

Employing to train is very difficult, because people just can't live on lower
wages - in some cases it's explicitly illegal.

In the UK this is primarily due to rent, in the US it seems to be a
combination of rent and healthcare.

Rent is obviously addressable with political will. I don't know enough about
the US healthcare situation.

People push for increases in the minimum wage, when really it seems as if the
issue is that housing costs are skyrocketing and that effect filters through
into everything else (a "high cost of living" area is usually just a high rent
area).

